# emerge rox findet keine executable binary

## scurrell

Der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles.

Das hier gefunden. https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/15300

Weiss jemand Hilfe ? 

z.b. emerge zwingen rox zu rerere-rebuilden

------------

OT:

musv: Deine Antwort hier ist so ....  Danke.

Easy Linux from the source ist so brandheiss. Egal wo ich anfasse. Ich verbrenn mir noch ueberall die Finger.

otot: Da hatte ich schon Angst, hier vom Forum wegen meiner Beiträge entfernt zu werden. 

Plötzlich bin ich tuxs lil helper.  ??? Was ist passiert ?

Und wieso wird meine Signatur in äteren Beiträgen nicht angezeigt ? 

Darf auch gerne per PM beantwortet werden, um das Thema nicht abschweifen zu lassen.Last edited by scurrell on Tue Aug 05, 2014 9:32 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## scurrell

Bei den neuen posts ... s.u.

----------

## Josef.95

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles.

  Sorry nein, das ist zu wenig Info.

Worum geht es?

Magst du bitte noch die Ausgabe von 

```
emerge --info rox-base/rox
```

 plus die original Fehlermeldung dazu posten?

----------

## scurrell

rox wird korrekt ins startmenu/system eingebunden und auch von dort aus gestartet.

Leider kann ich die original Fehlermeldung nicht posten. <Tanzender Curor>

Bei dem Versuch mit einer Konsole zu starten erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
ERROR from /usr/lib64/rox/ROX-Filer/AppRun:

I cannot find an executable binary.

Trying to compile...

/usr/lib64/rox/ROX-Filer/AppRun: line 58: xterm: command not found
```

Bei Thunar und Dolphin (von Konsole) erhalte ich jedoch auch: Cannot connect to X-Server. ( Vielleicht nicht so brauchbar. )

------------------

emerge --info rox-base/rox

```
Portage 2.2.8-r1 (!../var/lib/layman/calculate/profiles/calculate/desktop/CLD/amd64/binary, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.15.5-calculate x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.15.5-calculate-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4590_CPU_@_3.30GHz-with-gentoo-13.19

KiB Mem:     8122204 total,   6249188 free

KiB Swap:   16383996 total,  16383996 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 04 Aug 2014 12:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.7

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo calculate

Installed sets: @custom

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-3.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/calculate/remote/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=" --binpkg-respect-use=y --quiet-build=n --with-bdeps=y --backtrack=15"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles getbinpkg merge-sync metadata-transfer parallel-fetch parallel-install preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/var/calculate/remote/packages/CLD/x86_64"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/calculate/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/calculate"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bittorrent bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr chm clamav cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt css cue cups cxx dbus djvu dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread ebook encode exif faac ffmpeg flac flash foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk iconv id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick ios ipod ipv6 irc jabber jingle jpeg jpeg2k kde libnotify libwww logrotate lzo mad matroska mbox mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mpeg mplayer multilib musepack ncurses networkmanager nfs nls nptl nsplugin ogg oggvorbis openal opencore-amr openexr opengl openmp oscar pam pcre pdf png policykit portaudio ppp pulseaudio qt3support qt4 quicktime raw rdesktop readline real samba scanner sdl semantic-desktop session smp speex spell srt sse sse2 sse3 sse4.1 sse4.2 sse4a sse5 ssl ssse3 svg tcpd tga theora tiff truetype udev unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vaapi vcd vdpau vhosts vorbis wavpack webkit wimax win32codecs wmf wxwindows x264 xanim xcomposite xinerama xpm xv xvid xvmc yahoo zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="* ptp2" CL="builder client desktop console consolegui" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" DRACUT_MODULES="dmraid dmsquash-live plymouth lvm mdraid nfs" ELIBC="glibc" FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="*" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64 efi-32 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev mutouch synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en bg de es fr it pl pt pt_BR ro ru ru_RU uk" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20" THEMES="CLD" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware nouveau nvidia i915 i965 r100 r200 r300 r600 radeonhd dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

[32mrox-base/rox-2.10[39;49;00m was built with the following:

USE="[31;01msvg[39;49;00m [31;01mvideo[39;49;00m" ABI_X86="[31;01m64[39;49;00m"
```

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hast du mal xterm instelliert und es dann nochmal getestet ... ?

----------

## scurrell

Tatsächlich, xterm war gar nicht installiert.  :Embarassed:  Hab wohl ne andere Konsole.

( Da ist das ebuild wohl nicht ganz vollständig. )

Danach:

```
ERROR from /usr/lib64/rox/ROX-Filer/AppRun:

I cannot find an executable binary.

Trying to compile...

No protocol specified

Warning: This program is an suid-root program or is being run by the root user.

The full text of the error or warning message cannot be safely formatted

in this environment. You may get a more descriptive message by running the

program as a non-root user or by removing the suid bit on the executable.

xterm: Xt error: Can't open display: %s

```

Sorry, because of my english.

Im Startmenu bin ich normaler Benutzer. ( Der tanzende Cursor ist weg )

In der Konsole bin ich sudo.

Von der Info:  >emerge rox< mit Protokoll ???

Vorsichthalber versuchte ich noch zusätzlich <emerge -uavN rox> und erhalte das:

```
emerge: There are no sets to satisfy 'rox'. The following sets exist:

    custom

    downgrade

    installed

    live-rebuild

    module-rebuild

    preserved-rebuild

    rebuilt-binaries

    security

    selected

    system

    unavailable

    unavailable-binaries

    world

    x11-module-rebuild

```

Vielleicht hab ich ja das falsche Profil ?

```

calculate guest # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/developer

  [9]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib

  [10]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/x32

  [11]  hardened/linux/amd64

  [12]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [13]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [14]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

  [15]  hardened/linux/amd64/x32

  [16]  hardened/linux/uclibc/amd64

  [17]  hardened/linux/musl/amd64

  [18]  calculate:calculate/desktop/CLD/amd64

  [19]  calculate:calculate/desktop/CLD/amd64/binary *

  [20]  calculate:calculate/desktop/CLDX/amd64

  [21]  calculate:calculate/desktop/CLDX/amd64/binary

  [22]  calculate:calculate/desktop/CLS/amd64

  [23]  calculate:calculate/desktop/CLS/amd64/binary

  [24]  calculate:calculate/desktop/CMC/amd64

  [25]  calculate:calculate/desktop/CMC/amd64/binary

  [26]  calculate:calculate/server/CDS/amd64

  [27]  calculate:calculate/server/CDS/amd64/binary

  [28]  calculate:calculate/server/CSS/amd64

  [29]  calculate:calculate/server/CSS/amd64/binary

```

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, das ist ja gar kein Gentoo.

Schau doch mal ob man dazu im Calculate-Linux-Forum eventuell besser weiterhelfen kann.

----------

## scurrell

Soweit, wie ich durchs russische und englische stoplpern konnte, steht da: 100% gentoo

----------

## Fijoldar

Nein, es basiert auf Gentoo! Angeblich soll es zu 100% kompatibel sein, was es aber (aus eigener Erfahrung) definitiv nicht ist. Calculate nutzt zudem überwiegend Binärpakete. Das macht einen riesen Unterschied.

Warum willst du denn ausgerechnet den ROX Desktop? Die Software wird doch schon ewig nicht mehr weiter entwickelt...

----------

## SkaaliaN

Wahrscheinlich weil er trollen will. Sorry..aber anders kann man seine Posts nicht mehr verstehen....

----------

## scurrell

Vielleicht bist du ja auch der Troll hier.

Du machst doch meine Bemühungen, gentoo zu lernen, immer nur madig.

Und was ordentlichens hast du doch in letzer Zeit auch nicht eingebracht.

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> Nein, es basiert auf Gentoo! Angeblich soll es zu 100% kompatibel sein, was es aber (aus eigener Erfahrung) definitiv nicht ist. Calculate nutzt zudem überwiegend Binärpakete. Das macht einen riesen Unterschied.
> 
> Warum willst du denn ausgerechnet den ROX Desktop? Die Software wird doch schon ewig nicht mehr weiter entwickelt...

 

Danke für diesen Hinweis. Mein Versuch auf den neuen gcc ?9.2? (bin wal wieder auf win) zu emergen

wurde mit dem Hinweis abgelehnt:

gcc is not a valid packet atom in portage (oder s.ä.)

rox desktop will ich ja gar nicht. Ich möchte nur den 'Explorer' davon.

Desktop soll KDE sein.

----------

## OCmylife

Punkt 1: Wenn Du lernen willst mit Gentoo klar zu kommen, nimm auch Gentoo. Wie Dir andere aber auch ich bereits geschrieben haben, reicht dein Wissen allerdings nicht aus.

Punkt 2: Ein Gcc-9.2 gibt es nicht.

Punkt 3: Würde ich einem Anfänger schon gar nicht raten, auf den Testingzweig auf zu springen, wenn er nicht mal weiß, wie er Versions-spezifische Pakete installiert.

Punkt 4: Ist gcc-4.7.3 stabil und sollte keine Probleme bereiten.

Punkt 5: # echo "sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords && emerge -av gcc

Wäre die richtige Methode gewesen. Wie gesagt, lass es.

Punkt 6: gcc-4.9.x ist sogar hardmasked. Das Paket müsstest Du demaskieren(package.unmask). Aber bitte mache keinen neuen thread auf, falls dein Compiler nicht mehr funktioniert...

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Vielleicht bist du ja auch der Troll hier.
> 
> Du machst doch meine Bemühungen, gentoo zu lernen, immer nur madig.
> 
> Und was ordentlichens hast du doch in letzer Zeit auch nicht eingebracht.
> ...

 

Guck dir deine gesamten Posts an. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.

----------

## musv

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Vielleicht bist du ja auch der Troll hier. Du machst doch meine Bemühungen, gentoo zu lernen, immer nur madig.

 

Ich würde es nicht unbedingt als Lernen bezeichnen. Du versucht in Deiner Entwicklung Schritt 10 vor Schritt 2 oder 3 zu schaffen. Allerdings respektiere ich Deine enorme Kreativität, außergewöhnliche Problemfälle zu generieren, die aber leider zwangsläufig vom selben Ausgangspunkt immer in eine neue Sackgasse führen.

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Mein Versuch auf den neuen gcc ?9.2? (bin wal wieder auf win) zu emergen

 

Die 9.2 dürfte noch in ferner Zukunft liegen.

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> rox desktop will ich ja gar nicht. Ich möchte nur den 'Explorer' davon. Desktop soll KDE sein.

 

Natürlich hast du unter Linux die freie Auswahl, von welchem Desktop-Environment du welche Applikation nimmst. Es ist aber nicht empfehlenswert, da du alles doppelt und dreifach konfigurieren musst. KDE wird über die Systemsettings konfiguriert. Bei Rox wird es entsprechend ein eigenes Einstellungs-Tools geben. 

Was ist denn so schlecht an Dolphin? Den kannst du vermutlich genauso konfigurieren, dass du kaum einen Unterschied zum Rox-Explorer sehen wirst und hast den Vorteil, dass Dolphin in KDE integriert ist und sich auch darüber konfigurieren lässt.

----------

